
What Ray Kurzweil Is Doing at Google - ca98am79
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/what-ray-kurzweil-is-doing-at-google/361291/?curator=MediaREDEF
======
dalke
This is a duplicate of yesterday,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7659495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7659495)
, only with the tracking code '?curator=MediaREDEF' appended to the URL. Is
"curator=" a thing these days?

